# Anybody else have people come INTO your yard to admire your display?



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

I was cracking up tonight. A lady crossed the road to come check out our yard- which we started setting up last weekend. At first I was stoked to have someone wanting to look at it all.

She stopped in front of our house, looked it all over for a while, then proceeded to walk up our front sidewalk ???? and into the main part of our yard, crossing over the yard and now off the sidewalk to read my tombstones! She spent a good 5 minutes out there, reading all the epitaphs and walking through the display.

I watched all this from inside the house, peeking from the curtains, scratching my head.

It's our first time doing this to this Halloween Yard Display extreme... so I don't know if this is normal.

While I was flattered and amused, I think I need to put up more fences to keep people out of the actual display itself.

What have your experiences been with this "issue"?


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Before we put up a fence to enclose our cemetery, people would walk throught it on Halloween night, tripping on cords, bumping props, stones, floodlights, etc. The fence solved that problem and now people come and stand and look from the fence line. I can see where it would be flattering to have someone like your display that much but IMO, your display should be off limits to protect your stuff and minimize liability.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

...yeah that's kinda bold..I want to add some of those graveyard fencing too. I'm going to display some not so cheap props and don't want someone just to walk up and walk away with something the day of. Gets busy at my garage and I'm in there and don't know what's going on in the graveyard.


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD (May 9, 2012)

Yep, all the time. And you are absolutley right, although flattering, sometimes it is downright disruptive. I remember one incident in particular last year, a couple of days before Halloween, we had someone (local that we knew) stop by and ask if it would be okay to bring her 2 1/2 yr old Grand-daughter in to look at what we had set up, as she was just here visiting her Grandparents for the day and wouldn't be here for the night of the big reveal Not wanting to be rude, we said sure . Well, two days AFTER Halloween, I was working from home and in the middle of a very important conference call, when my dog starting barking like crazy. All of a sudden I see someone walking thru our still covered in verandah, and out twalking around in what little remained of our Yard Haunt. I quickly muted the phone and ran out side to see who it was, and low and behold, I see this same lady with her Grand-daughter in tow. I went out to speak to her, thinking maybe she had "lost" something when they were last here, but NO!!! She proceeds to tell me that they were simply driving by the house and the little girl 'insisted' that they stop so they could see all the "spooky stuff" again, and she didnt think it would be a problem as she didnt think anyone would be home...um EXCUSE ME?!?! 

That situation aside, we really appreciate the interest passersby take in what we are doing, and often have people stop in to admire our displays. Most of the time it is people who wouldnt normally be out TOT ing on Halloween night. We had so many people tell us, after Halloween, that they really wanted to come to see our Haunt last year (most said even thought of 'kidnapping' the Grand kids or the neighbors kids so they would have an excuse to come sneak a peak on Halloween night). This year we will be having a "Big Kids" only (18+) open house the night before for all of the curiosity seekers who dont have any kids to take TOTing, that is IF I get all my crap done in time


----------



## TrixieSix66 (Sep 11, 2012)

We usually have people walking through all of our stuff. That does not really bother me so much but I always get people that ask me if they can touch it. I would REALLY prefer they didn't because as we all know sometimes it takes a really long time to get it to sit just the right way. However, I never want them to think I am rude so I always say sure.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

The first year I made tombstones, I had a drunken nurse and her thug boyfriend come into my front year to admire my stones. The boyfriend admired them so much, he grabbed hold of them and started to pull them out. These were my very first stones and they were made of Styrofoam with a plywood backing screwed to a large wooden stake. They made a huge racket being pulled up which I heard. Needless to say, he got two of them and they drove away laughing hysterically…For about three minutes. The nurse missed her turn at the main road and drove high speed in a large loop. They spent the night in jail…..

After that, I started building my fence. I recommend everyone fence their props in to keep intruders out. My gate is kept shut and to the average mook; it all appears to be “real” and I haven’t had a problem since. I never let anyone roam amongst my props but theres always some "idiot"..somehow...


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

P.S I had to get rid of the claymores and trip wires after the Feds and ATF stopped by and chatted with me. 

Just as a reminder: I want to point out to our forum members it is a felony to lie to a Federal Agent, this includes but it not limited to the FBI,ATF,DEA, and the Secret Service(and any other letters of the alphabet I may have forgotten).

So if this occurs, it’s in your best interest to not open the door or have them talk to your mother-in law.


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

jdubbya,

I love your grave yard! Its the best one I've seen that includes custom tombstones along with some organization like a real cemetery tends to be. This is how I want my yard to look like but I spend too much money on inside decorations and not enough outside because of all the parties and guests that I have come over to see the house for Halloween. Believe it or not I actually do a cemetery inside the house on my builtin plant shelves, utilizing those plasture tombstones that cost a fortune at Target or Michael's. Either way I love your setup and maybe one day I will have a yard like yours.

Semper Fi brother! One Marine to another!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

We have a large front yard, and I used to put the graveyard in the middle of it. Well, of course, folks wanted to see it up close and read the stones, so they wandered over our yard. I now set it up along the edge of our driveway, and pay close attention to lighting and view lines, so families coming up the drive ToTing can easily see all the epitaphs. I also have a very low fence around it, more for effect than to keep anyone out...

BTW, I agree, very nice looking cemetery!


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Building a fence around your Halloween design would be a great idea. Although it feels really good to know that somebody admires your work, we also need to protect it coz it's not very easy to do it, right? Maybe if you put a fence around it, people would really ask your permission if they wanted to check out your work.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I put up a fence last year because kids danced through my yard the year before, not that I have anything against them being on my lawn I was afraid of them tripping on the extension cords and falling on something hard like a tent stake or re-bar used to hold up the tombstones. Each year people stop to get pictures in front of the yard


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

I have my graveyard area fenced as well so people won't walk thru it.......I wouldn't want anyone tripping over the extension cords, etc.......I do have to make a path thru the yard for the mailman tho.....


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

James... I have the same problem with kids wanting to dance in the graveyard. I do have a mini fence and a an archway that is blocked with a chain and keep out sign but the kids will go around the fence. I need to make a fence that will go ll the way around. I've had people lean on my fence and since it's not real, knock it down. 

Once year I attached my spider lights to the fence and this lady decided she would touch them and check them out.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

I have people stop and talk to me all October as I am working on the cemetery. I have allowed many to come and look and see how the props are made and built. The PVC fence does do a great job of discouraging "self guided" tours when I am not out in the Yard. On the big night the Gates are open and yard is full as the ToT's have to make their way through the cemetery to get to the candy so every one is in the display!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

My yard display always has a low barrier of some type in front of it- usually ragged cheese-cloth and string lights staked along the sidewalk at about 24" high. It is CLEARLY a fence- low enough for children to see over- but high enough to not step over.

So imagine my horror when some dippy parent lifted their three year-old OVER the fence to allow the little tyke to explore the display close up. Never mind that there are a zillion extension cords, open HOT lights, and sharp re-bar sticking out of the ground everywhere. Just lift the kid in and let 'em go! Who DOES that?!


----------



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

We are trying to fence our yard haunt off this year as well because of some folks we had last year who were walking through the display. I was just worried about them tripping on cords. Some people were even using the display as as a back drop for their family photo session. People can be thoughtless and rude, so hopefully we'll get enough fencing made this year to make sure we don't have this problem again.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I pulled into my driveway one day and there was a lady parked and out of her car. She was on my sidewalk and was taking pictures. She complimented my display.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Ghost Host said:


> jdubbya,
> 
> I love your grave yard! Its the best one I've seen that includes custom tombstones along with some organization like a real cemetery tends to be. This is how I want my yard to look like but I spend too much money on inside decorations and not enough outside because of all the parties and guests that I have come over to see the house for Halloween. Believe it or not I actually do a cemetery inside the house on my builtin plant shelves, utilizing those plasture tombstones that cost a fortune at Target or Michael's. Either way I love your setup and maybe one day I will have a yard like yours.
> 
> Semper Fi brother! One Marine to another!


Thanks for the fine compliment. We have a small yard but have built the cemetery scene up over the past few years and are pretty happy with it, even though we're out of room! We decorate on the inside too but have focused most of our energy on the outdoor haunt. Your indoor set-up sounds awesome. Be sure to post some pics!
Actually, my son is in the Corps. He is stationed in Bangor WA at the Naval Base in Security Forces. Made E4 this year and is at this moment in Scotland training with the Royal Marines!! OORAH Devil Dog!!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> I pulled into my driveway one day and there was a lady parked and out of her car. She was on my sidewalk and was taking pictures. She complimented my display.


I've had this happen too. This doesn't bug me at all and I consider it a compliment. I think there are a lot of people who really appreciate Halloween and a nice display, even though they themselves wouldn't do it.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Last year was the first time I'd seen a kid cross the ditch and cut across my neighbor's dark front yard and thru my cemetery. I cringed and told him to be careful because of the extension cords and the little $*(&@$^! said OK and then proceeded to shuffle his feet the entire way across. He wasn't even looking at the stones, he was just going the shortest route to the candy! I don't know how he missed the cords! But anyway - there will be a fence this year. 

Also, said neighbor with the dark yard always comes over to visit while I'm setting up. It's the most I talk to her all year! *


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

> We are trying to fence our yard haunt off this year as well because of some folks we had last year who were walking through the display. I was just worried about them tripping on cords. Some people were even using the display as as a back drop for their family photo session. People can be thoughtless and rude, so hopefully we'll get enough fencing made this year to make sure we don't have this problem again.


I had a similar problem a few years back. I had just started back into yard haunting, and I had 2 scarecrows set up with a spotlight shining up on them from below. 















I had 5 families (all of them spanish-speaking) who RAN into the yard so they could pose for pictures in front of them. I was kind of freaked out because I had extension cords everywhere, and the spotlights were halogens. To make matters worse, there are a few notorious holes throughout the yard they may have tripped on.

I haven't put up the scarecrows since, and my yard haunt has progressed. I haven't had any "photo op" incidents since then, but I did have a lot of people stop during the day last year to get a picture of my cauldron creep. I think that the scarecrows were friendly and inviting, and the cauldron creep has the opposite effect


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, this is one aspect of Halloween that i don't enjoy. I hate being the mean old "stay off my lawn" lady, but I also fear getting sued when some idiot trips over an extension cord and falls face first onto a hot spotlight. The fence around the graveyard has kept most out but there are still some who want to get a closer look at everything else, so this year I've decided to build additional fencing so that I can do the entire front yard and keep all props safely inside it. And there will be no gate because apparently that just says "come on in" to some people.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

A fence is a must, but we still have people go around the entire fence, to look up more closely the all the props around. One time, I was upstairs, at almost 10:00pm at night, look down and there was man standing right in the middle of the cemetary, first thought "I don't remember putting this prop?", then I notice he was taking close pics of the props.


----------



## DontWorkWithDemons (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh man, even the fence doesn't help it seems. I have a serious wood-strip fence up with creepy cloth and spiderwebs on it and kids still duck under it. 

Last year a mother asked if she could put her kid _in the middle of my props _to take a picture. I did tell her it was okay but...really? The kid was terrified and all I could picture was that kid tripping on extension cords and ending up covered in fake blood.

There's just no winning.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

These stories are all a little horrifying.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

I've considered making an actual halloween photo opt spot. Maybe a place with hay bails and scare crows but my front yard isn't very big.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

LadyRohan said:


> James... I have the same problem with kids wanting to dance in the graveyard. I do have a mini fence and a an archway that is blocked with a chain and keep out sign but the kids will go around the fence. I need to make a fence that will go ll the way around. I've had people lean on my fence and since it's not real, knock it down.


My fence goes from my porch to my neighbors house so there is no way in but to step over, it keeps the kids out


----------



## camsauce (Sep 20, 2008)

I second all who have suggested a fence. I've had some ToTers trip over things in the night..


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Although there's no reason for someone to try and get a closer look at my props since they tend to be "big" and not "detailed", I do have a fence though to make sure ToTs don't run through the yard on Halloween.


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

We sort of encourage it as long as the don't start touching things and running around. We get lots of people milling around during the day.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

boo who? said:


> My yard display always has a low barrier of some type in front of it- usually ragged cheese-cloth and string lights staked along the sidewalk at about 24" high. It is CLEARLY a fence- low enough for children to see over- but high enough to not step over.
> 
> So imagine my horror when some dippy parent lifted their three year-old OVER the fence to allow the little tyke to explore the display close up. Never mind that there are a zillion extension cords, open HOT lights, and sharp re-bar sticking out of the ground everywhere. Just lift the kid in and let 'em go! Who DOES that?!


OMG! I can't imagine!


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a cemetary fence up to keep people out for safety sake and just so nothing gets ruined. But we do get alot of people that stop, look, take pictures.....


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

Last year, I had a mother let her child who by my estimation was less than 2 years old climb up the front steps of my mausoleum completely unsupervised. I was really appalled that someone would let their kid do something like that; they have no idea if the construction is sound or if there are any other potential dangers. With my mausoleum, there is indeed another danger, the sharp drop off to the ground through the front door that the kid could have easily fallen from. I've also had kids running up and down the hills which are covered with cords and kids taking pin spotlights.

This year, I spent the summer with my family building cemetery fence. Beyond the aesthetic awesomeness that 47, 8' sections of fence provides, it's main purpose is to heard the cattle....


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Rev. Noch said:


> Last year, I had a mother let her child who by my estimation was less than 2 years old climb up the front steps of my mausoleum completely unsupervised. I was really appalled that someone would let their kid do something like that; they have no idea if the construction is sound or if there are any other potential dangers. With my mausoleum, there is indeed another danger, the sharp drop off to the ground through the front door that the kid could have easily fallen from. I've also had kids running up and down the hills which are covered with cords and kids taking pin spotlights.
> 
> This year, I spent the summer with my family building cemetery fence. Beyond the aesthetic awesomeness that 47, 8' sections of fence provides, it's main purpose is to heard the cattle....


I love cattle...


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

God, my heart drops in my stomach every time some hyper kid traipses through our cemetery. Ghouliet lives on a corner lot... and we fence off 2/3rds of the cemetery itself, but a curious kid can still wander into the cemetery by walking up the path to the front door. We didn't have any problems on Halloween night... but leading up to Halloween. :S 

We had a rowdy Boy Scout troop come check out our decorations last year. It was fine, until they got on the other side of the fence. I swear, all the adults (hi, I'm 28 and still don't consider myself one of the adults) were talking amongst themselves and I felt like I was the only one policing their behaviour. NO, don't throw the squeeky mice at each other! Be careful! Don't touch that! I was so relieved when they left and nothing catastrophic had happened.

It also sort of worries me when the neighbour's kids from across the street come over and move stuff around the cemetery. But to their credit, they moved a crow next to our static pop-up zombie's head last year and I sort of loved it there. :3 It looked like it was snacking on the zombie's ear.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

We were worried about people tripping over the extension cords/props as well. I always tell the parents to have their kids not touch stuff or props when they get dangerously close or if they step away from the walkway onto the yard. This year my parents and I made lots of cemetery fencing so I don't have to be the kill joy and that everyone enjoy our haunt.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

What helps for us some is giving out the candy at the top of the driveway rather than them walking to the door. It's easier or us too since we do get tons of trick-or-treaters and the climate here in Georgia is great. Since my 19 years living here it has only rained twice on Halloween. We set up a tarp to sit under if that happens.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

We have an inexpensive fence up as well - plastic chain painted black and hanging from surveyer's posts also painted. Works great to keep folks out of the display. This year I will have a pathway for the ToTers to use on the big night so they can walk through the cemetery.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

LadyRohan said:


> What helps for us some is giving out the candy at the top of the driveway rather than them walking to the door. It's easier or us too since we do get tons of trick-or-treaters and the climate here in Georgia is great. Since my 19 years living here it has only rained twice on Halloween. We set up a tarp to sit under if that happens.


That's what I do too....I set up a walkway up the middle of the yard so the kids walk thru a lighted arch which is fenced on both sides...so they walk up the center of the yard haunt & we sit out in front of the front door to give out the candy.


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

We have two methods of getting to the candy dispensary in the garage. First there is a path that winds through the cemetery or they can just walk up the driveway. We have also done the whole fencing thing. The front sections are more for decoration but also do a wonderful job of keeping people out, while there is a lit fenced section that guides people down the path through the graveyard. I think I saw it referred to as herding cattle, whereas when it comes to children I see it more as herding cats. 
I think my biggest issue in the yard is the photo op pile up. I would guess that half of the families that came last year spent at least a half hour wandering around and setting their kids here and there for pictures. To me it is a great compliment, but it is terrible for traffic jams. The sad thing is I can't really prepare specific areas to be more accommodating because truthfully I am usually surprised by the props that the people flock to. Last year I was not impressed with my reindeer werewolf, but the visitors loved it. Granted they called it a dog, grrrrrrr. There were a few other places I found were receiving an odd amount of attention. So, while I will attempt to provide ample room around props I feel will be a big hit, I am betting that there will be a pile up near some monstrosity I never anticipated.


----------



## KingCrabLegs 1.99LB (Jul 21, 2011)

a fence is a must cause just like you said you get people walking on your yard messing up props!! I was finishing up my fence today and i had a few older tombstones out in the yard and i live on a cul de sac so we get a good amount of traffic and i had about 5 cars make the u turn at the end and slow down and just point and stare at the tombstones. Then a van full of kids i could hear them cause the windows were rolled down and they just stopped and look and were like oh that house has tombstones and i heard one kid say yeah that was the house last year that has the good smelling fog. I had the biggest smile on my face.. I'm not gonna lie having the scented fog got me alot of attention just about every person asked how did i get it to smell so good lol


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a fence that I build and put up every year. This keeps people from walking through and helps me to create a scene without someone accidentally walking into my yard and tripping. Usually around the week of Halloween I put caution tape around the other end so trick or treaters don't run into the yard and hurt themselves. So far people are getting a kick out of my display even though it's only about half way done. I didn't know my house was so popular around my neighborhood until I starting building this year and people walked by and told me how excited they were to see what I come up with this year.


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a fence every year but it has holes in it, I left for 15 mins last year to take my son TOT and came back to see my haunt had a bunch of props stolen. This year I am fencing off everything w/ no holes.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

That is horrible that people would come and steal your props. I often worry about people stealing my props but so far people respect my yard. If people start stealing my stuff I don't think I would be doing a yard display anymore. I also decorate the inside of my house and while kids are trick or treating I have the strobe lights and blacklights on in the house. A few years ago I was stupid and took people through my house to to check out the inside all decorated and they would exit through my garage. I should have known better when I let a group of 12 year old kids inside. They kicked, punched, and broke some of my props. Then they started saying ignorant things that I really don't want to post here. I will never ever do that again. I had spent almost a month setting up the house and a group of smart mouth kids come and ruined the entire evening. This is partly why I'm glad I go out on Halloween and don't have to deal with that again.


----------



## Nosleep4thewicked (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear some of you have had problems.... last year our neighbors put allot of effort into thier display only to be ruined by the teens that live up the street. They are a couple that is on a really tight budget and she cried most of the day. I felt so bad for them Most of thier expensive props were left on thier front porch while they were at work and litterally distroyed. My setup in the front of the house is simple... but this year we are hosting a party and most of my decor will be in our fenced rear yard.


----------



## Bullyghost (Aug 18, 2008)

Honestly, we put everything up on Halloween day....and it is all safely in the fenced back yard before we go in for the night! Makes for a really long day....but we do not have any worries of anything disappearing. We also have built fences that surround 3/4 of of the yard....this year we will completely surround the yard. I am still amazed at some of the parents and what they allow their kids to do.....During the evening.....there are times when I look out down our street and see nothing but mobs of people and think, OMG what have we gotten outselves into!!! LOL! We have been averaging about 1000 TOTs a year...and there are always a few that spoil the fun...but then there are the familys who thank us and say that visiting our house is their family tradition....who can argue with that 

Fences are WONDERFUL....and maintain my sanity!


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

Teenagers suck!


Two years ago everyone in my neighborhood had some of their props stolen from their yards by some of the local teenagers (cops called and eye witnesses gave statements but nothing was recovered) and ever since I have reduced the amount of props I put out each year, and I have waited utill the weekend before Halloween to haunt my yard. On Halloween night I sit outside and pass out candy so I can keep my eyes peeled for evil teens. I stay there until midnight and at 12:01am I take everything from my yard and place all of my props inside my garage so no one can steal or vandalize my props. All of my parties (having 3 this year) are for adults only. I don't mind the little ones or the tots, just the teenagers who don't wear a costume and expect you to give them candy once they show up at your door. Nonetheless teenagers are teenagers, but that doesn't mean I have to put up with it or cater to them.


----------



## Nosleep4thewicked (Sep 26, 2012)

Even the props that are hand made take so much time/love/effort .. its a shame some people cant respect that . It still does not deter me I love Halloween and the fall season in general. But everytime I set something out sometimes I feel like I'm rolling the dice..


----------



## Nosleep4thewicked (Sep 26, 2012)

When I was a kid my dad would drive us around to admire all the decorations Christmas and Halloween... He would point out all the small details, and comment on all the hard work. We were never allowed to touch or even get close to the displays. We had such a fun time while respecting/admiring all the hardwork of the homeowners.


----------



## luckyonos (Sep 28, 2012)

A few years ago, I built a fence around our tombstones with 2x4s. Just one 8ft board with 3-4 supports and I screw it all together. I bury the supports in the yard and the whole thing is connected together. None of our posts are straight, which makes it easier to put up and gives it an aged look. I painted it all black and strung spiderwebs all along the fence. It looks pretty creepy AND has the added bonus of keeping people out. We have an entry way to funnel people through to the front door. I also have a removable panel on the side for my easy access when I am working inside. I tried the previously with PVC fencing, but it was too flimsy and it was hard to drive it into the ground. 

It took a bit of expense, but the 2x4s were reclaimed from junk and I didn't care about quality. It really helps with protection and wanderers.


----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

boo who? said:


> My yard display always has a low barrier of some type in front of it- usually ragged cheese-cloth and string lights staked along the sidewalk at about 24" high. It is CLEARLY a fence- low enough for children to see over- but high enough to not step over.
> 
> So imagine my horror when some dippy parent lifted their three year-old OVER the fence to allow the little tyke to explore the display close up. Never mind that there are a zillion extension cords, open HOT lights, and sharp re-bar sticking out of the ground everywhere. Just lift the kid in and let 'em go! Who DOES that?!


You know, it does not surprise me that some parents are that absent-minded. A couple of years ago, while at the dog park, I saw a woman lead her child (he must've been about four or five) into the big dogs area, and then she calmly walked out and sat on a bench behind the fence "observing" her child  My husband and I quickly grabbed our dog and left (my husband wanted to tell the woman off, but I dissuaded him from doing that. Having been in the Army he can come off kindof intense when he's confronting someone) Seriously lady?! a dog park is not a kid's park where you can walk away from your child and watch them play!! So yeah, it still gets me mad, but doesn't come as a surprise that there are some parents out there who seem to not be thinking clearly.

Also, I agree with the other poster who said these stories sound horrifying-you guys handle it better than I ever could.


----------



## luckyonos (Sep 28, 2012)

I may put up a "no trespassing" sign written in "blood" this year and put the words "seriously" underneath.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

WOW- I have not been on since I posted this! Love all the comments 

The "bad" part of my situation is we just had our old front yard ripped out, and had our new AXIS shaped hardscape poured, which actually creates FOUR separate sections of yard in our front yard, and we are on a corner lot. 

I already dropped $400 on fencing from Home Depot which covers the outer section of cemetery (I started collecting one piece at a time back in March)... But I am still left with four sidewalk sections to fence off.

I just cannot AFFORD anymore fencing right now, and I am bummed the rest of the yard fencing won't match the "fancy" stuff. Trying to figure out what I can do on the cheap. Especially because next year we will have landscaping in (Boxwood hedges on all four quadrants that will keep people out of the yard)... 

Until then, we just have dirt now and big open spaces that must be saying, _"Hey, come into my yard, further, yes, all the way up, here why not look inside my living room window while you are at it?"_

I fear I have created a monster and I am not sure what best cheap solution may be. And with a month to go, now I am in a time crunch!

ACK!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Windborn said:


> We have an inexpensive fence up as well - plastic chain painted black and hanging from surveyer's posts also painted. Works great to keep folks out of the display. This year I will have a pathway for the ToTers to use on the big night so they can walk through the cemetery.


Hi Windborn, This sounds like a great solution. I am lookig for cheap as I spent too much on what fencing we do have. No time to build anything now. Is there a place you can suggest I find this type of thing?


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

LadyRohan said:


> I've considered making an actual halloween photo opt spot. Maybe a place with hay bails and scare crows but my front yard isn't very big.


There's at least one member here, probably more, that do that every year. I personally think it's a great idea. I'd do it myself if I had enough props. I have had people ask it they could take pictures. I appreciate them asking but I also don't mind one bit, it's a huge complement to me. I'm not a person that takes a whole lot of photos, so to me, if you like it enough to take a photo you really like it.

Anyway, for Halloween night I have a spool of police tape that I string up around the whole display. It goes from the front door, over to the driveway and all the way back around the yard. I have WAY too much yard to fence it all on current budget, not to mention no where to store that much fence but I'd rather that. For now however the tape has worked quite well. This year it looks like my cord layout will work fairly well at having two pathways through the display so I'm toying with the idea of taping off a graveyard entrance which would be in the middle of the grave yard and then having a kid friendly exit back down the driveway (well really we're not busy so they could just go back out the grave yard) or another path that goes out through the scarecrows and corn shocks. I haven't decided on that yet, so we'll see. But defiantly I'm providing some definition of keep out for areas I don't want people roaming around. There will be over 1000 feet of power and data cable laying in the grass!


----------



## luckyonos (Sep 28, 2012)

Have you considered using spider web across that area? Spider web is pretty cheap, and if stretched and used right, it can look good and serve as a barrier


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I design my haunt to be an interactive display/walkthrough. Last year, because of the snow, was the first exception. I block off areas I don't want people to go but encourage them to wander through and explore the world I've created.

I don't set up the whole haunt until Halloween, so their ability to show up when I don't want them to is limited.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Well I had my baby Jesus stolen last year from my nativity scene, and so I am a little scared for nicer Halloween props this year. I have a huge circular driveway and I was thinking of putting the cemetery in one of the grassy areas closer to the house. But now that I read all this, I may have people walking up my driveway! I had never thought of that....
I think that why one year I will change my entire game plan and just do hallowindows from everywhere I could and carved pumpkins outside with a sentinel or two and thats it.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

C


moshrider1000 said:


> for Halloween night I have a spool of police tape that I string up around the whole display. It goes from the front door, over to the driveway and all the way back around the yard. I have WAY too much yard to fence it all on current budget, not to mention no where to store that much fence but I'd rather that!


That is a great idea! That same thought popped into my head yesterday while mowing the lawn before starting to set up my cemetery. As much as I would love to fence it all in, caution tape will work during ToTing to keep the kids out of where they don't need to be.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

My first year I had all the neighbor kids running through my yard through my fog, I was scared to death someone was going to trip and land on rebar. The next year I build a PVC fence and have that all the way around my house.


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

LadyRohan said:


> I've considered making an actual halloween photo opt spot. Maybe a place with hay bails and scare crows but my front yard isn't very big.


Me too  Its a great idea to help possibly deter the yard trippers


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

I usually get people who want to know where i buy stuff and when they find i make it they want to buy it.


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

When I saw this thread a few days ago I didn't think it would apply to me. I use the picket fence rolls from Lowes which look great, but are only about 3 feet high, which I figured would deter anyone (hey it's a fence, right?). Well no - yesterday I'm working on the computer and I could hear little voices outside my window. I go out the front door and a whole gaggle of little girls runs and climbs back over my fence. I set up just the stones/fence over the weekend. They had climbed over my fence. Ugg. If little girls don't have a problem climbing over it then I'm sure potential thieves wouldn't, either. I wish people would teach their kids not to do stuff like that. I asked them to please stay out because wires and safety and stuff, but you know kids . . . 

I guess I'll have to see how things go when I put my zombies out in a few days.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

We have a fence around our two flower beds in our yard and the driveway is in the middle. For Halloween season, we set up in the whole driveway. We used extra fence pieces set onto pieces of 2x4 to extend the fencing all across the driveway, with an archway in the middle. That makes it portable. We store them in the garage. 2 years ago we had some props stolen, so last year we put up a velvet rope, strung between 2 fence posts. It worked really well to keep the lookie loos out and no props stolen. This year we found an arbor with a gate to put up where the regular arch usually is. We're hoping it gives a definite sign for people to stay out, unless the gate is already open, of course. But today when I got home, the gate was left open by either the UPS man or the mail carrier. Blah. On Halloween night, TOTS have to come into the yard to get candy, so on that night, we just hope for the best that nothing gets broken. We thought about doing a photo op this year, since people love to take pictures with our skellies. But it would be too distracting to the overall scene to do one this year. Maybe next year!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

We have a low fence around the front yard year round. The only person to come up the walk way to look at things was a girl my sister works with and her two little boys which is fine but I now have a peice of Halloween chain fixed across the porch where the steps are because a older of the 2 swiped a eyeball I made a couple of years ago by hand. I have yet to get it back and she says she will bring it back.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

yep or they block the road.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

I think I have come up with a solution for my small yard, but actually four quadrants issue. I am going to get rebar, paint it black, and buy those plastic $6 chains from Michaels PLUS cover it all in spider webbing.

I got this idea based on a while bunch of your suggestions meshed together!

 YAY This forum is soooo helpful!!!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

Yep, I always have people stop and come in my yard to see my yard haunt. As I have mentioned before, my little part of NC. is very conservative and religious zealots abound! I was the only one for years who had ANY decorations for Halloween, however last year and now this, one house on my street has tons of inflatable props. 

Some people just walk up and look....some are good enough to knock on the door and ask permission to look. Lots of people stop to pose with my props (Life size monsters and historically infamous people are my main theme) ....and have their pictures taken. My "Jack The Ripper" and "Lizzy Borden" are very popular.

Last year we looked out the window to see a young man with very elaborate cameras set up....turned out he was a reporter from our local news paper wanting pics and an interview! 

Two years ago at about 2;00 AM. Mt daughter (Who is a night owl ) knocked on our bedroom door to tell us some guy was out front TALKING TO THE GRIM REAPER!!!! I looked out and sure enough there was this old drunk guy saying "Well hallllllooooow Mr. Reaper you ain't got me yet, say wanna drink?" He then offered my Reaper his bottle! I watched as he laughed his butt off and staggered off. 

All in all I don't mind the interest folks take in my Haunt and so far people have been surprisingly respectful....just a wee bit over enthusiastic at times. I think it's the kid in all of us.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

*SUPER EXCITED!!!! I found a solution to my "problem" -keeping people out of display*

Yay! After reading several different tips here today, I headed over to Lowe's and bought several 4 foot step-in fence posts  $2.80 each.

Then bought the $6 plastic chains from Michaels. Then bought a bunch of stretchy spider webs form Dollar Tree store.

THEN here is how I solved the problem of having essentially four separate yards to keep people out of:

I covered the fence posts by taping on sections of Dollar Tree scene setters. Stretched the spider webs across them. Hung the plastic chains like "drowd control" stanchons in a movie theater.

And voila- Let' s hope these keep the buggers to KEEP OUT!!! No injuries, no thievery, here's hoping.

I have not yet put out my major props but we are comin along  I CAN''T WAIT FOR THE BEST DAY OF THE YEAR 

Picture of the "problem" four quadrants of a front yard to decorate and keep safe








The solution - a quick easy pop-up haunted stanchion:








Another view








The overall view from outside the haunt








This last one is just a shot of the haunt in progress. (The white poles are those step on fence posts- not yet covered in scene setter, chain, and spider webs)


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Mad Mad MARK-

I am ROFL

What a story. I , too, have a grim reaper and Ilive near a downtown area where some rather crazy people tend to gather.... We just might have a story or two to share like that


----------



## Texas_T (Aug 4, 2012)

I had set up a small maze one time in my backyard, the entrance was the side gate and I was working late one night about 3or 4 days before the big night. Well I went in for a bit and it was about 11:00 at night well when I came back out I had come from my garage which was in the front, as I walk around to the gate I thought I heard voices. Well I did, there were a couple of teens who were checking out what I had. Well I met them coming out as I was going in, you should have seen the look on their faces when we met. Nothing like a ole man scarring the hell out of a couple of tough wanna be teenagers. As they were running down the street I keep yelling for them to come back so we could walk it out together, never saw them again.


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

Some people seem to really enjoy coming by just to "check out" the
prop display.

They want to get up close, do the picture thing.

And for the most part, I get a kick out of it. If I have time, I'll even
show them the shop, let them see what's coming. (Prop Shop is
a 15x30 room at the rear of the garage...always something being
made)

Had a picture-taker just this morning.

Goes with the game...WE (halloween propers) are the "interesting" 
people.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Texas_T I think that would have scared the poop outta me too  I can just picture it....

Spookwriter: No picture takers YET, but I am hoping I win a prize for most decorated house in the hood (There is no such prize, but you now what I mean!)


----------



## Deadview (Aug 9, 2011)

Fence first, then "Keep Out Bad Dog", signs then "Trespassers Will Be Shot", signs.........Uh No.........


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

3pinkpoodles said:


> Texas_T I think that would have scared the poop outta me too  I can just picture it....
> 
> Spookwriter: No picture takers YET, but I am hoping I win a prize for most decorated house in the hood (There is no such prize, but you now what I mean!)


Move on over to Alameda, we DO have a contest for that! www.alamedahaunts.com


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

3pinkpoodles said:


> Mad Mad MARK-
> 
> I am ROFL
> 
> What a story. I , too, have a grim reaper and Ilive near a downtown area where some rather crazy people tend to gather.... We just might have a story or two to share like that


 Thanks! you know funny thing is I got the impression this guy talks to the Reaper all the time! Perhaps the Grim Reaper is like his personal "Pink Elephant"


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

Here are a few things I've learned over the last 10 Halloweens:

Fencing is important if you want people to stay out or enter through a specific area, it should be sturdy enough to support a person leaning on it a bit. 
Signage asking them not to run or touch anything is key, I have a large sign at my entrance with a yellow spot light on it so there won't be any question. 
If you do have an interactive haunt, make obvious pathways for people to walk in and close off smaller gaps between things with vegetation and props. 
People sometimes forget to look where they are going especially when there's lots to see. I make small slit trenches in my lawn and bury all my cords, I realize that this may not work for people with nice green grass, but its served me fine. 
Light things well enough so that your guests can see the props but not so much that the lights are blinding them. 
Finally, don't be afraid to break character and ask someone to obey the rules, its amazing how well "excuse me, please don't run in here!" or "Hey Spiderman, no touching please!" will work on a child and his parents.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Kevin242 GTREAT list! THank you.

OUr yard was recently newly hardscaped, so we have nothing but DIRT, I could easily make little trenches for the plugs, etc.

Thank you!


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

So far, I don't have a big display or a big crowd, and people are pretty good about staying on the sidewalk. Just in case, though, I put up a simple fence:










On Halloween night, I added pieces of white creepy cloth to the rope to make it more visible.


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

After kids kicking pumpkins (which should have been well out of kicking distance for any NORMAL not-looking-to-purposely-cause-trouble person) and having ghosts yanked out of trees and tombstones (Thank goodness they were just the dollar styrofoam ones) stomped on, I now securely fasten ghosts and other hanging objects further back in the tree branches, display the pumpkins along the outside wall, keep the tombstones against something like a tree or a wall, and keep hanging lights and things up out of reach and ziptied in place. I wish it didnt have to be that way, but we've had some rude people come up to the house. Dont know why people have to suck the joy out of the holiday for the people who work so hard to make it special.
I would definitely suggest a fence or some other means to prevent trespassing or someone stealing/destroying your goods.


----------



## CoreysCrypt (Oct 21, 2011)

This is a great thread. I have a large yard and fencing isn't an option. I roped off my cemetery last year but kids still ran through it (shortest route to the next house). I had a electric chair prop with a skeleton in it on Halloween night and some kid just ran up and sat in it, it was up against my house. His dumb mom pushed him to do it. I had to tell him to get off. It was made from pallet wood and not designed to hold anyone. People just dont use common sense anymore. 
View attachment 133031


Im thinking about start a thread to figure out how to lay out my yard. Ive got to do something different this year.


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

I completely agree on fencing being a big solution to the problem of people coming into your cemetery. I think an easy fence is the rolled up white picket style from Lowes or Home Depot. You get a good 15 ft of fence and I painted them black. They have lasted me so far the last eight years. Every year they get a little ragged, but it just adds to the appeal. I keep them up with lawn stakes (cut to about 12 ") zip tied to about every 10th stake. Sturdy, low, and it works. After I get my lights up, I'll post some pics. May have some on here from the past?...oh, and they store easily too.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Netsirk- how tall are those pickets? Are they tall enough that people actually know they should not step over?


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

LurkernDark- That looks easy- what is that made from exactly?


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

3pink -They are 24" high. Definitely high enough that people don't step over. I currently have 9 or 10 of them and online it shows they are $22 for the roll. I started off with just a couple and added more over the years. They fence off my whole cemetery. I figure $22 here and there is nothing compared to what we gave all probably spent thus far LOL.


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is what it looks like...


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

3pinkpoodles said:


> LurkernDark- That looks easy- what is that made from exactly?


The stakes are 1 X 2s with two screw eyes in the back and a screw hook in the front. Because I have rocky soil, green metal garden stakes are pounded into the ground, then the stake is threaded on through the screw eyes. My stakes were slopped with grey paint, then dripped with watered-down black/brown to make them look weathered. Rope is looped through the front hook.

The skulls are from Dollar Tree, covered with masking tape to create a grippable surface, then modified with Fimo teeth, newspaper or masking tape lumps and horns, and coat-hanger-wire spikes. Some were covered with monster mud, others with paper towels soaked in watered down Titebond glue (the paper toweling looks more like dried skin). A coat of spar varnish both waterproofed and yellowed them. Finally, well-watered black paint brushed on and wiped off antiqued them.










The rope fence won't really stop anyone, but it doesn't sound like like anything short of 6 feet of chain link topped with razor wire will stop the determined. 


ETA: The light grey skulls were painted, then antiqued. The yellowish one in the back were spar varnished and antiqued.


----------



## TrixieSix66 (Sep 11, 2012)

Mad Mad Mark said:


> Yep, I always have people stop and come in my yard to see my yard haunt. As I have mentioned before, my little part of NC. is very conservative and religious zealots abound! I was the only one for years who had ANY decorations for Halloween, however last year and now this, one house on my street has tons of inflatable props.
> 
> Some people just walk up and look....some are good enough to knock on the door and ask permission to look. Lots of people stop to pose with my props (Life size monsters and historically infamous people are my main theme) ....and have their pictures taken. My "Jack The Ripper" and "Lizzy Borden" are very popular.
> 
> ...


That is so great! We live about 15 minutes outside of Spokane, very small town. We just moved this year and it will be our first Halloween in at our new house. We live directly across the street from a cemetery. The church it is affiliated with the people are what I like to call "overly religions". They came over to complain because they didn't like the way we were parking...yes in our own driveway. So I CAN'T WAIT to see how they react to our Halloween display. We do a play on the butcher shop. Very gruesomeness. It's probably wrong that I want them to come over and talk to me about it, huh? lol


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

We have a very tall cemetery fence and that really keeps them out but this year we putting a new attraction out on the lawn....a gypsy tent, not sure yet how we are gonna set up.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i've had people have their pictures taken while laying down in my cemeteries

lol

amk


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

LURKERNDARK- LOve how you aged all those dollar tree skulls- They came out GREAT! YOu are right that only an 8 foot tall barbed wire fence will keep out the truly determined. Just yesterday some kid and his dog were traipsing through the main sidewalk paths--- again up into my yard.. He kept touching stuff I told him to stop, I've go ladders and hammers and loose cords and crazy crap everywhere right now.....Of course I know they will do this on HALLOWEEN---- but why are they coming up to my front door now? I have added caution tape all around my whole house to keep em out. Looks awful but I don't know what else to do.

NETSIRK- Thank you for posting the pictures. I need an army tank to keep em out of my yard,I am afraid  Maybe next year will be different when I have some landscaping put in. Right now it's just dirt everywhere... maybe that is the problem?

TRIXIE SIX 6 : I cannot WAIT to hear the reactions of your cemetery friends  You should get one of those changing address signs form Spirit where it says address is 669, but then the 9 slowly keeps moving until.... Heheheh.


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm sitting in my office and I hear people talking in my front yard. At first I think it's just people walking by and stopped to look at my display. After a few minutes they are laughing and I hear a little girl walking around. I go to peak out my window and sure enough there is a girl in my yard display running around and touching all the props. On the sidewalk is the mom and I believe dad just talking and not even watching their kid. I do have my display fenced in so I assume they went ahead and put her in there to let her roam around. By now I am mad so I decide to go outside and see what it up. I just reinforced my props last night because of the winds and there is a little girl in my yard touching everything.
I walk outside and all I hear from the parents is "nice display". I told them that it's not the best idea to have their girl running around in there because of the ropes holding the props up and extension cords. She could trip and hurt herself. They tell me that they are friends with my next door neighbor and were told to check out my display. Then they tell me that they heard I am having a Halloween party and my neighbor told them to ask me if they were invited.
By now I am more upset and mad at my neighbor more than anything. I don't want to sound mean but my party was not a open invitation and I really don't want just anyone in my house that I don't know. I tried to ignore the question and my neighbor walks out to talk with them. She then says that I should show them the inside of my house because it look so cool inside. 
I really don't want to be mean to anybody but I really did not appreciate my neighbor for what she did. She sent them over which is fine but now I have this little girl running around my yard and no one is even bothered or trying to get her out. To top that, my neighbor is putting me on the spot by inviting her friends to my party. Finally after telling them that I am busy right now and the house is a mess inside they left. Right now I am upset with my neighbor.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

I set up my cememtery on Halloween day/night only. I take it all down again about 10 pm when the TOT are thinning down to just a few stragglers. I have a big yard and if I leave my tombstones out they may disappear while I am at work. Although I live on the "main road" that isn't saying much as we only have a four way stop and no street lights. It is a very small town with only one way in or out of town and that is right passed my house. Nobody else really decorates thier yards other than a few hanging paper pumpkins etc so I get a lot of visitors coming by and taking pictures even while I am still setting up. A couple years ago I came into the house to take a break from the TOT and too warm up (it is already freezing here on Halloween and I wander the cemetery in costume) and was startled to see flashing lights in my yard and thought I might have a fire with my fog machine. Turns out it was people taking night pictures of my cememtery, in fact it was the village admin lady and a couple of other people.  My cemetery is pretty basic compared to many of the ones I have seen on this site and I have a little ghost that flies from one end of the cemetery to the other that people get a kick out of. In fact I made all but two of the tombstones with inspiration from this site and others but they are just painted and not carved with all the awesome designs that I see on here. I will try to use some of the techniques I have seen here to make a few more detailed/carved ones for next year. I took some pictures and a short video of the cemetery last year but I am new to this forum and don't know how to post them.


----------



## Broomhilda (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm lucky that I live on a large 2 acre lot that is fully fenced in with a big dog. Not many people bold enough to enter other than our friends!


----------



## Witchy WomanNky (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so glad I am not alone. My DH made fun of me when we put everything out and the kids in the neighborhood walked right through the yard to read and touch everything. I was having a fit. 

On Halloween I roped off the yard in crime scene tape, that seemed to work. But as a result I don't want to put anything out until Halloween night but it takes hours to put it out then we have to put it away before we go in. A lot of work.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Witchy WomanNky said:


> I am so glad I am not alone. My DH made fun of me when we put everything out and the kids in the neighborhood walked right through the yard to read and touch everything. I was having a fit.
> 
> On Halloween I roped off the yard in crime scene tape, that seemed to work. But as a result I don't want to put anything out until Halloween night but it takes hours to put it out then we have to put it away before we go in. A lot of work.


I learned this lesson last weekend when my husband and I put out a few things. Shortly afterwards we had the neighborhood kids looking at everything and playing with the snakes and rats. Part of me loves that they're enjoying it but, I do get paranoid that something will either get broke or go missing. That would put a little bit of a damper on my mood for Halloween. So far, they've been really good about not taking anything. The only thing that's happened is that a little girl put my rats in the big cauldron out front. I haven't done anything with it yet so it's ok...besides, she's so cute. We decided to wait until the day of Halloween to put out the rest. My husband took that day off to help so, we should get everything done in time.


----------



## SpookyMag (Sep 29, 2012)

We have been having people stop with their kids for pictures this week. You would think they would come back when we are done decorating closer to the weekend. Still have lots to finish.


----------



## leving (May 14, 2009)

Every year I notify the Local police of the haunt setup. They are move than happy to drive by regularly and keep an eye on things. Funny how every year more and more of the police want to come by to "keep an eye on things". The only issues I usually have are people who walk their dogs and let them stray into the yard taking out lights and tombstones. The front fence now keeps them out. Keeping people from parking right in front of the haunt. I have expanded into my neighbors yard across the street so now I will have to try to keep people from parking on both sides.


----------



## cherryred (Sep 9, 2010)

Last year I had a kid from the local high school, coma and take pictures for a project on the best yard decorations.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

DELETED for double post.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

annamarykahn said:


> i've had people have their pictures taken while laying down in my cemeteries
> 
> lol
> 
> amk



Pics or it didn't happen...

LOLs....I'd LOVE to see that!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Last year a boy scout troop wanted to "come see the cemetery" I thought with the troop leader there it would be fine. WRONG...they went wild in the cemetery and I thank God Lil Ghouliette was there to herd them away from props. Since then we try and keep everyone fenced out. We still have an open area but with most of the area fenced off people usually stay out of the graveyard itself.


----------



## discozombie (Sep 12, 2011)

we have become known in the neighborhood for having a house worth stopping at. That being said a lot of the parents that come with younger kids like to take pictures with my props. I was fine with this until this year when I added a lot of lights. More than once someone tripped on the cables and pulled my lights out of the ground, damaged them etc. I will be adding a fence this year to keep people out and maybe place one or two props outside the fence for photo opps. Im worried one that my stuff will get ruined even accidentally and two I don't want to get sued by someone tripping on my wires.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

I have it happen every Halloween. Either because they want photographs with my one-of-a-kind prop series or they are running from the front door, when they finally make it up there. Thing is, it is difficult to get into my yard, as it is fenced and blocked off...yet the manage. I really wish they wouldn't just go running willy-nilly through it though, There are a lot of power cords hidden in the grass (I grow it out eight-or-so inches for Halloween) as well as lots and lots of fire. Like...the real kind of fire...the kind that doesn't mix well with highly-flammable costumes from your generic superstore...


----------

